# Meet Ben - my tri coloured border collie pup



## Collie1 (May 29, 2012)

Meet Ben, 8 week old tri coloured Border Collie - his mum and dad are both balck and white,

hes been a very good puppy since I got him 










































its a hard life!


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

Yep...He's going to be a cheeky one be prepared for lots of hard work from now on


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww he's gorgous, love the one where he's laid on the grass with a big grin on his face - a face full of mischief :lol:

Enjoy him x


----------



## Collie1 (May 29, 2012)

peanut651 said:


> Yep...He's going to be a cheeky one be prepared for lots of hard work from now on


Ohhh noo just when I thought people would say he looks nice and quiet lol I have not noticed his cheeky face before you pointed it out ...now im worried haha


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

Aww how lovely!! Cheeky chappie!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Yep , definately gorgeous and definately cheeky , lol


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

As soon as I saw the little fellow I thought Aaah sweet, gorgeous and CHEEKY!!!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

He's gorgeous. 

You might think about getting those DVD's out of reach. Those plastic cases make great chew toys.


----------



## Collie1 (May 29, 2012)

:yikes:what have I done lol 
I'm going to use this forum to make sure I get a well behaved and happy collie dog at the end ...I'm sure wel be ok 

He's a good boy, he's a good boy, he's a good boy lol


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

Collie1 said:


> :yikes:what have I done lol
> I'm going to use this forum to make sure I get a well behaved and happy collie dog at the end ...I'm sure wel be ok
> 
> He's a good boy, he's a good boy, he's a good boy lol


Aslong as you have plenty time for him, keep him occupied with physical/mental excersizes but also some alone time so he gets used to it, you will be fine:thumbsup:

When my Shep was that age he was a little angel. He turned into a right little bugger around 6months though and our house was as if it was full of kids. Everything was put out the way so he couldn't get hold of anything to play with


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

He looks gorgeous! I've a soft spot for the tri collies - having had 7 of them (still got 6) and just now having my first two coloured collie (Merc), his 'saving grace' is that his Dad is a tri, so he should produce tri pups if the bitch is or carries tri


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

He is very pretty, I love his colouring


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Border Collies are lovely dogs, but they do need alot of input to get a well rounded dog.


----------



## nicky12 (May 30, 2012)

way to cute <3


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2009)

Awww he is truely adorable :001_tt1: I wanna big squeeze lol
Love Collies


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

He's lovely!! Such a cheeky face 

I have 3 collies, all of which were full of mischief at about 6 months old and it took a lot of work to get them settled, but we made it and they are fantastic well rounded dogs.

As long as you have the time you'll have a very happy healthy relationship with this little fella for years to come


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

The 4th and last pictures are my favourites he's adorable! I'm sure he will keep you on your toes all the time


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Top of my list... Tri Coloured BC's .

He looks like *mischief.....*


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ben is gorgeous! Looks like he is gonna be trouble!


----------

